# 2013 Chevy 3500HD For Sale



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

6.0 motor with 4 wheel drive...Less than 20,000 miles
Truck comes with factory 4 year/48K miles GM PLATINUM Commercial bumper to bumper $0 deductible warranty.....good until 11/15/2022

Fisher XLS Plow
Power window and locks, AM/FM
Power heated camper mirrors
Locking rear end w/ 4.10 gears
Trailer brake control
HD auxiliary battery
Reading 9 foot dump body
Fisher XLS plow
Westin Brute underbody tool box
Weathertech seat covers

This truck is in truly mint condition. Original owner and driven only by me.

Asking $37,500


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

No offers on this clean truck? I’m shocked?


----------

